# For all of the REAL cops out there...



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Blue light it to Medford ASAP!! The first Krispy Kreme to dare crossing the state line is opening this morning. I am sure that all of the REAL COPS out there will be lining up at the door!

-Mike :twisted: :L:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice I can't wait to get down there. I gonna eat those donuts until I :uc:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.phpt=267&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

I'm waiting for Dungie's review!
   [/quote]


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I will take a dozen glazed please :jump:


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh happy days are here again la la la la la la la la la.

I'll take two dozen assorted

Mike


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

I live down the street from it, BOY I'm in trouble

:L: :L: :uc:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No need for a review here, you know I salivate before I even hear the second syllable of the word "Krispy."

I thought about camping out in front before the grand opening, but I had a panic attack at the thought of a mad stampede trampling me in my sleeping bag. Then I hyperventilated at the thought of my thighs getting any bigger. 

But screw it, the thought of absorbing that soft, sweet, doughy morsel of heaven prevails over all other hinderances, and leaner thighs just cannot compete. :inlove:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Tomahawk I work in Franklin and I'm not to familar with were Medford is can you give me an idea? I don't get to far off Campus usually and I'm from Taunton so I have no clue?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Muggsy, Meffa is just a little bit up 93 North from Boston. I hate to steal good ole' Dunkin's line, but... "It's worth the trip!" 

-Mike


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Light it up baby, the best ones around I think I'll take Doz Lemon and a few glazed too.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

EsxPD319 said:


> I live down the street from it, BOY I'm in trouble


You and I together...maybe I'll walk there to prepare for them


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks tomahawk the boys and I are gonna fire up the roof and wail on down there for some good eats and then after we stuff our face :uc: its off to my favorite spot under the tree for a little patrol of the back of my eyelids :sl: making sure I put on the left alley light. Thanks Again

Jay and DCPD 11-7 snooze squad


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Muggsy,
Don't forget the takedowns when you park under that tree in AL :wink: :sh:


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

I work the south side of the city I can make a run to MEDFA by 5:15 am and supply you suburban cops with about ten dozens.................Only for last half working cops............let me know...........Guess what station I work at??????????


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I just had my first - WELL worth the trip and the 15 minute line.
The assembly process had me a little concerned about what is going on in my arteries right now. That will be a special/rare treat, I think - I gotta stay "lean and fit" for my RTT in 10 years!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey I only live right down the parkway from the new KK and I drive by there on a daily basis, and I admit I went in there around 12:00am on wed and there was still a line to get in. I think I only did just to see what all the hype is. I love good food just as much as the next guy but there only DONUTS. What gives? 

I didnt think it was all that, I dont know maybe it's me but and I hate to rain on your parades but, they just seem like smaller more sugary donuts to me. Not much different than Honey Dew or DD.


----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

I went to Donut Heaven the other day. It was like a carnival! 2 Medford cops on detail, an ambulance standing by, a huge tent with all kinds of Krispy Kreme apparel and traffic cones diverting the 1/4 mile long drive-thru line.

After the 35 minute wait, all I can say is this -

There is a God & he goes by the Name Krispy Kreme!! =D> 
Mmmmmmm..... Dooonnnnnuuuuutttttssss........


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm with you Hunter..... I'll wait till they make their way to SE Mass.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I was looking for excuse to get out of the house the other night since it was disgustingly hot and stuffy, so as I was cruising around in my Jeep with the A/C on frigid, I decided to check it out. Being there is cool, watching the oozy goo dribble on the hot donuts is neat.

Gil, it's worth the trip. I am not a huge donut fan, but these suckers were good! They give you a hot free sample while you wait in line, too (yes there was a line at 0030 when I was there!), and I took a dozen home for my family.

Of course, on the way home I pick up my department on the scanner battling a good structure fire, so I stopped back in and donated my goodies (and a few hours' time helping out) to the guys in the station. Of course, the next night, they sent me back down to Meffa for another dozen!

-Mike


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

:? I don't see what all the fuss is about, I used to live out in the Western US and I've tried Krispy Kreme; they suck! DUNKIN DONUTS FOR EVA!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:shock: 

Wow... I'm shocked!

I think you seriously need help if that's the way you really feel... :doctor:


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Ha- 00Manni,
aren't you from Meffa or is it Medfa?? How about bringing in some of thoses sinkers for the evening shift. About a dozen should do it. Thats all the 112 has been talking about. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM donuts. :rofl:


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

If I get O.T. I'll wait at the circus over there in Wellington Circle. By the way it's Medford.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I am a big guy and like my share of donuts, coffee roles and such but I never got what the big deal is about krispy Kreme. I had my first 4 while in Salt Lake City last year and it was not worth the price.

Now give me a Cinnabon or Cinnamonster and we are talking business.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

The price? Umm it was like 80 cents, how much is it from Dunkin, 79?

KK coffee is nowhere near the superb quality of DD's though... :lol: 

-Mike


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

OK,
I feel compelled to modify my position on these things. Don't get me wrong, I still thoroughly enjoyed my first experience. However, that consisted of three donuts within 3 hours of leaving the store. The fourth and fifth were consumed the next morning - that was a frightening experience. Strange sensations that my mouth and stomach usually only experience after a few days in 20+ foot seas. 
recommendation: Eat them while they are fresh (less than 6 hours) or give them to someone you don't like very much.

-Eric


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

My Lieutenant bought a dozen for the building the other day. They were great! unfortunately, I can't drive 30 minutes in the wrong direction to get one in the morning. I hear they are a lot better right off the glazing machine.


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

00 MANNI said:


> If I get O.T. I'll wait at the circus over there in Wellington Circle. By the way it's Medford.


I'll give you the OT thats not a problem and I know thats how you spell Medford but how do you say it brother. =D>


----------



## cjm74 (Mar 31, 2003)

MEDFED we don't pernounce the FORD :beer:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

kmf294 said:


> for the folks in SE Mass and RI there is a Krispy Kreme in Cranston RI TOO!!!


Too far.... needs to be in a bordering town before I bother....


----------

